# Duecento anni fa nasceva Franz Liszt



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Un uomo libero...
Poteva convivere con la sua amante principessa d'Agoult e al tempo stesso prendere gli ordini minori...
La sua vicenda affettiva è incredibile...
In piena saga di tradi...
Il suo migliore amico Wagner insidia sua figlia Cosima moglie di Bulow e gliela frega pure...
Nella sua vita conosce il dolore della perdita di due figli...Daniel, e l'amatissima Blondine, questa morta di parto...

[video=youtube;goeOUTRy2es]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goeOUTRy2es&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AVGxdCwVVULXe_EguSofJthhJ3gVB02tMH[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Liszt, una rockstar per i giorni nostri

La musica per me non ha generi. E’ musica e basta. E la musica di Liszt è musica e basta. Ora c’è una generazione di giovanissimi artisti che sta avvicinando la musica classica anche a noi che ascoltiamo il rock. Come Maurizio Baglini che ha appena pubblicato Rêves (Decca) una raccolta straordinaria con i brani più popolari del genio ungherese. Ho avuto la fortuna di presentare il disco di Baglini alla Libreria Feltrinelli di piazza Piemonte a Milano (grazie al direttore artistico dell’Universal, Giovanni Mazzucchelli e ad Alice Bertolini). Una fortuna perché Baglini è una forza della natura e perché ho conosciuto Listz, la rockstar dell’800.

Cominciamo a inquadrare il periodo storico: Liszt è nato nel 1811 ed è morto nel 1886, ha cioè attraversato il secolo più inquieto e più poetico, il secolo in cui la modernità ha avuto il sopravvento sul conservatorismo, in cui tutto è cambiato e niente è rimasto come prima. E lui è stato interprete di questa tensione tra vecchio e nuovo, anzi tra passato e avvenire. Misticismo ed erotismo in lui si toccano. Conviveva con la contessa Carolyne Sayn-Wittgenstein dopo averla sottratta al marito in terra di Zar, e con lei pregava davanti a un crocifisso gigante. Ha collezionato uno stuolo di amanti e ha voluto concludere la sua vita alla corte di Pio IX e prendere il titolo di abbé.

Il padre gli disse più o meno «Una donna ti seppellirà», ma il realtà le ha seppellite tutte lui. Anche la sua ultima amata, Carolyne che mai sposò perché mai arrivò la dispensa papale e lo scioglimento del precedente matrimonio di lei, pochi mesi dopo la morte di Liszt si addormentò nel sonno. Ha amato ed è stato amato. Non si può parlare della vita di Liszt senza parlare delle sue donne. Anche i testi più seri non sono che un lungo elenco di conquiste. Scandalose. La contessa Marie d’Agoult, la donna che gli dette tre figli, era la sposa del conte d’Agoult. Si conobbero nel ’33, oggi si direbbe «a una cena» con George Sand, Frédéric Chopin e il pittore Delacroix… Nel ’35 una carrozza li portò via da Parigi per non vedere lo scandalo. Curiosità, si rifugiarono a Ginevra, la terra che dette rifugio anche a Calvino e nella quale si è sviluppata la rivoluzione protestante.

Se Liszt fosse vissuto nel XX secolo avrebbe abitato a San Francisco e avrebbe suonato a Woodstock. Avrebbe accompagnato Jimi Hendrix e Mick Jagger, i maledetti del rock, forse avrebbe affiancato John Lennon e soci in Sergent Pepper… Ma dato che visse un secolo prima, la Hollywood Babilonia dell’epoca era rappresentata da Niccolò Paganini, del quale si diceva avesse fatto un patto col diavolo, Ludwig Van Beethoven che lo benedisse con un bacio in fronte, Antonio Salieri da cui prese lezioni, Hector Berlioz che era geloso di lui, Chopin e Brahms. E soprattutto Richard Wagner.

Pochi sanno che fu Liszt a inventare Wagner. O quasi. Nel linguaggio del marketing fu il suo sponsor. E si sa che senza sponsor anche un genio non può nulla. Wagner era un gigante ma aveva i piedi di argilla, era sempre squattrinato e chiedeva denaro a lui con grande sfrontatezza. Chiedeva a lui che rappresentasse le sue opere alla corte di Weimar dove Liszt era il big boss. Listz ne era sedotto, succube. Tanto fece e tanto entrò nella sua vita che la figlia di Liszt Cosima lasciò il marito Hans von Bulow e i loro figli, per fuggire con il genio. E poi ci dicono che una volta il matrimonio era una cosa seria.

La sua fu una vita da rockstar. Una rockstar in giro per l’Europa, uno dei grandi cosmopoliti della storia. Liszt fu rivoluzionario suo malgrado, cambiò le regole dell’esecuzione, le sue trascrizioni di Beethoven sono straordinarie (ascoltate il disco di Baglini dedicata alla «Nona»). Attorno al lui e grazie a lui la musica cambiò. Negli anni 30 preparò il grande cambiamento del 48, ma al momento giusto non vi partecipò, sempre in bilico tra vecchio e nuovo. Scrisse e parteggiò per Faust, ma finì con il comporre musica sacra. Lo chiamavano Mago Merlino. Non a caso.

Un genio di un periodo storico di transizione. Più attuale di così…


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Nel 1833, in casa di Chopin, quando aveva appena 22 anni, ebbe l’occasione di incontrare la contessa Maria de Flavigny d’Agoult, di cui si innamorò all’istante, e dalla quale fu corrisposto con il subitaneo abbandono, da parte della contessa, del marito e di tutto quello che a lei importava, per seguire il suo pianista a Ginevra, dove lui insegnava.

Il loro fu un amore forte e senza condizioni, tanto che Maria resterà con lui fino al 1840, e dalla loro unione nacquero tre figli: Blandine, Cosima e Daniel.



Ma la vita affettiva di Liszt non fu lineare e serena, come si potrebbe pensare in un pianista, tutto dedito al suo pianoforte, sui tasti del quale passa buona parte della intera giornata. La vita del nostro Franz, invece, fu costellata da numerose, numerosissime, presenze femminili che diedero da chiacchierare abbondantemente ai suoi conoscenti, a tutta Parigi ed anche all’Europa, perché la sua fama si era allargata al di là di molti confini nazionali.

Alla fuga, con la contessa Maria, seguì l’infatuazione per la danzatrice Lola Montés e poi quella per la principessa polacca Sayn-Wittgenstein, sposa-separata di un ufficiale russo.

Questa vicenda riempì le cronache mondane della Europa ottocentesca.

Ma, per il nostro pianista non era ancora finito il tempo dell’amore, perché fu soggiogato, e senza grandi difficoltà, dal fascino di Olga Janina, che lo seguirà perfino  in Italia, fino a Tivoli, a Villa D’Este, nonostante l’artista cercasse di allontanarla.

E nonostante la pressione della Olga, egli ebbe modo di corrispondere all’amore della baronessa von Meyendorff e di Lina Schmalhausen, una donna definita avvenente  e charmante.

Egli, scrivono i biografi, fu generoso con tutte e si servì di tutte, nei suoi bisogni.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Veniamo a Liszt e all'amore...

Storia numero 1.
Liszt è a Parigi e tra alterne vicende vive come insegnante di pianoforte richiestissimo dalle famiglie nobili.
Lì conosce Caroline de St.Cricq sua coetanea e allieva.
Hanno 18 anni e si innamorano.
Il conte di St Cricq per stroncare subito sul nascere quella passione amorosa, diede in sposa la figlia al conte d' Artigaux.

Per Liszt sono anni difficili, morto il padre che fu il suo mentore, si ritrova senza un'identità ben precisa, un fenomeno da baraccone umiliato in quanto borghese, da una società che lo marchiava d'inferiorità.

Sono convinto che Franz Liszt fosse un bambino iperattivo, si dice che a soli sei anni, cadde malato e rischiò di morire, per come era dipendente dal suo giocattolino preferito: il pianoforte.
Ma Liszt adolescente, alla prima delusione d'amore reagì in maniera wertheriana, sentimenti di orgoglio, di amore, di esaltazione e di disperazione, e tenta la via estrema: affrancarsi dal mondo...decide di abbracciare la via religiosa.

Si lui che sguazzava in quella mondanità che detestava, fu rifiutato dal seminario di Parigi, in quanto Liszt, fu rifiutato dal conservatorio di Parigi in quanto non francese.

Sedici anni più tardi Liszt ritrova la sua Carolina oramai sposa infelice di un uomo che non amava.
Ed ecco la commozione e il rimpianto nel ricordo di una stagione irripetibile.
Questo amore segnò per sempre la natura dei legami di Liszt con le altre donne, non visse questa cosa come un episodio passeggero normale nell'esistenza di un uomo, ma divenne nella sua testa l'immagine della felicità negata, della purezza mai raggiunta, per tutta la vita a Liszt mancò questa Carolina...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Settembre 2011)

*Prima di parlare della donna numero 2, la contessa D'Agoult, accenniamo alla donna 3*

Un'indagine da compiersi sarebbe quella di stabilire la influenza che Roma ha esercitato su gli uomini di genio di tutte le età e di tutte le nazioni.

    La città del passato ci attrae pei suoi aspetti e riflessi, per lo stragrande numero dei ricordi, per la poesia delle rievocazioni: al quadro luminoso dovrebbero concorrere le figure di tutti gli artisti, i poeti, i musicisti, i pensatori che a Roma vennero come pellegrini d'amore, a Roma si sentirono turbati, commossi, ispirati, a Roma ebbero modo di comporre opere celebrate o di averne la folgorante visione.
    E vicino agli uomini di genio non bisogna dimenticare le donne: profili muliebri delicatamente accennati come su preziosi cammei o figure imperiose e statuarie che seppero amare, confortare, ispirare, tormentare; anime elette, che trovarono il loro nutrimento spirituale in incontri procellosi come drammi, o nei viali fioriti dell'idillio, nobilitati - impareggiabile sfondo - dall'ombra dei monumenti dell'Urbe.

    E un acceso riflesso di questo magico ambiente sembra avvolgere di luci balenanti il lungo e passionato intreccio di due spiriti eletti: Franz Liszt e Carolina Sayn de Wittgenstein.

    * * *

    La prima volta che venne a Roma (nel 1838) Liszt era giovanissimo e contemplò le austere cerimonie della Sistina, cercando ispirazioni nel Palestrina e negli altri maestri della musica sacra.

    Tornò nel 1861, più che celebre, ma a Roma lo aveva preceduto - e vi risiedeva da due anni - la donna la quale nella sconfinata dedizione al Maestro, nella devota ammirazione del suo genio poneva ogni ragione di vita. 
    Polacca e cattolica, di stirpe nobilissima, a quattordici anni, bella, colta, spiritosa, aveva sposato il principe Nicola Wittgenstein, aiutante di campo dello zar, molto più anziano di lei.
    La diversità dei temperamenti e la disuguaglianza dell'età fecero sì che dopo un periodo non lungo, i coniugi di comune accordo si separarono.

    Essa ormai viveva sola con la figlia quando, nel 1847, Franz Liszt nell'abbagliante fulgore dei trionfi e della gioventù capitò a Kiew, ove risiedeva Carolina, per eseguire nella "città santa" una serie di concerti.
    L'incontro fu fatale. La donna fu preda di una passione che, come fuoco inestinguibile, dalle rive del Dniester, l'accompagnò alle rive del Tevere e non terminò che con la morte.

    In Liszt ella adorava il genio e con quella trepida cura che è indizio di squisita femminilità, si creò l'umile e santo compito di dedicarsi tutta a lui, provvidamente altruista.
    Cominciò con l'invitare il musicista nelle sue proprietà site nei dintorni di Kiew, dove il maestro avrebbe potuto attendere con tutta calma alle sue composizioni.
    Quando poi Liszt decise di stabilirsi a Weimar, la principessa non esitò a realizzare i suoi interessi, a vendere i beni immobili, a lasciare per sempre la Russia e a seguire Liszt in Germania.
    Voci e fremiti della loro passione rimangono - documento insuperabile - le lettere dell'uno e dell'altra, lettere folli, riboccanti delle più soavi e disperate espressioni:
    " Buon giorno, angelo mio! vi amo e vi adoro dalla mattina alla sera e dalla sera alla mattina".
    Ovvero:
    "Oh le belle ore di Eilsen! quando le riprenderemo mai? Come saranno lunghi questi diciotto giorni di attesa! Cara, adorabile e adorata Carolina, in nome del cielo e dell'amor nostro, abbiate cura di voi e conservatevi meglio che potete, per la pazienza e la speranza d'un avvenire che è prossimo.

    "Pensate che io vivo solo per vostro merito come spero che vivrò solo per voi"

    E un inno di gioia e di poesia nella domenica delle Palme del I851:

    " Ecco le prime violette di primavera. Io le invio a voi che siete la mia eterna primavera e il vivo fiore paradisiaco. Credetemi, Carolina..."

    Sono lettere in cui l'uomo si manifesta compiutamente, in cui si svela con la vibrante ebbrezza della dedizione, in cui ama confidare i pensieri più intimi, i propositi, le fantasie, i sentimenti, gli orgogli.

    La figliola di Carolina, Maria, si maritò nel 1859 divenendo principessa Hohenlohe. La madre era ancora assai giovane, e, libera da ogni ingerenza materna, s'abbandonò con rinnovato fervore al suo sogno più caro: sposare Liszt.
    Ma tanto lei quanto il musicista erano rigidi cattolici e tra loro non era possibile altro che un matrimonio secondo i riti di Santa Chiesa. Si poteva però tentare che il primo matrimonio venisse dichiarato canonicamente nullo. Si iniziò la procedura ai tribunali ecclesiastici e a perorare la causa, la principessa venne sollecitamente a Roma. Ciò che chiedeva non era assurdo, né illogico: il principe Wittgenstein era protestante e per conto suo aveva già ottenuto il sospirato divorzio.

    * * *

    Giunse a Roma e prese alloggio in via del Babuino, al terzo piano di una vecchia casa (quella segnata col n. 89, all'angolo di via Alibert), famosa perché vi aveva abitato e vi era morto l'architetto Giuseppe Valadier.
    La nobiltà e la società romana fecero una calda accoglienza a questa straniera romantica, fantastica, espansiva, vivace e coltissima (scrisse libri a iosa). A nessuno era ignoto il motivo della sua venuta a Roma. Si seguivano i suoi passi presso la Curia, si commentava il suo amore per il Liszt e tutto questo la rendeva interessante.
    Essa non viveva che di Liszt e per Liszt, pur occupandosi di tutto ciò che fosse cultura, pur dimostrando immenso amore per Roma, i suoi monumenti, le collezioni artistiche, pur assistendo con trasporto alle cerimonie religiose e giungendo perfino a chiudersi per intere settimane in qualche convento di stretta clausura, privilegio che le era stato concesso dalla benevolenza del papa.

    Fra il 1861 e il 1864 Liszt capitò parecchie volte a Roma senza prendervi stabile dimora e, per stare più vicino alla principessa, alloggiava all'albergo Alibert.
    Venne finalmente il giorno in cui dopo le lunghe soste, dopo la faticosa procedura giudiziaria, la principessa ebbe la gioia di sapere che la domanda era stata accolta, che il matrimonio era annullato, che essa aveva recuperato la sua libertà.
    Nulla si frapponeva all'esaudimento del voto tanto atteso e subito con alacrità andò apprestando ogni cosa per la cerimonia.

    Dopo un lungo soggiorno a Parigi, Liszt arrivò a Roma il 21 ottobre 1863. Il giorno appresso segnava il cinquantesimo anniversario per Liszt e appunto in quel giorno il matrimonio doveva essere celebrato di buon mattino nella chiesa di San Carlo al Corso, appositamente parata con sfarzoso lusso.
    Tutta Roma parlava dell'avvenimento...
    Ma stranezza del destino! la cerimonia non avvenne!
    Furono proprio i preparativi solenni a richiamare l'attenzione di alcuni parenti della principessa che soggiornavano a Roma. Quella esibizione di mondanità urtò la loro suscettibilità e con sollecitudine fecero passi presso il papa con lo scopo di ritardare il matrimonio.
    E ci riuscirono!
    La sera del 21 ottobre, il cardinale Antonelli mandò alla principessa, a significarle l'ordine sovrano di rinvio del matrimonio giacché il papa intendeva rivedere personalmente il processo.
    É facile immaginare il dolore della misera donna, che tanto aveva lottato e sofferto e sperato.

    * * *

    Passò qualche tempo.
    Il 10 marzo 1864 il principe Wittgenstein venne a morte.
    Ormai nessun impedimento giuridico, nessuno scrupolo religioso impediva la celebrazione del matrimonio.
    Ahimè! Era destino che anche questa volta...
    Con un vero e proprio colpo di scena, Liszt che aveva sognato di legare la sua esistenza a quella della donna amata, quando ogni impedimento fu tolto, paventò di perdere la magnifica libertà della sua vita d'artista e quindi, quando ogni cosa era di nuovo pronta per la cerimonia, sparì dalla vista di tutti.
    Invano lo si attese, invano lo si cercò.
    Invece non si era affatto allontanato da Roma!
    Era corso a chiudersi, come in una cittadella sicura, nel Vaticano e in luogo di celebrare le nozze, di lì a poco, la mattina del 25 aprile 1865, nella cappella di mons. Hohenlohe (il futuro cardinale) nel Vaticano medesimo, prendeva gli ordini minori...
    Da allora vestì da prete e mandò in giro biglietti da visita con la scritta: l'abbé Liszt, au Vatican.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Settembre 2011)

*una vita di casini..*

Quando si dice essere sottovalutati. Un autore grande, talmente grande da sfiorare il gigantesco, un compositore che potrebbe tranquillamente sedersi al fianco di numi tutelari come Beethoven, Chopin, Brahms, Schumann e via elencando, viene considerato per anni poco meno che un istrione, un fenomeno da baraccone buono solo per esibire bellurie tecniche di grande impegno e di facile presa. E invece stiamo parlando non solo del più grande pianista mai esistito (e questo è scontato), ma anche di uno dei compositori più geniali e autenticamente visionari della storia.

Personaggio mistico e carnale, depressivo e al tempo stesso vitale, il nome di Liszt ha generato un culto, una conventicola di adoratori ben consapevoli che dietro al genio dell'ormai celebre "Sonata in Si minore" (e c'è voluto un secolo per capire che si tratta di un immenso capolavoro), si cela (anche) colui che nelle opere della maturità ha disseccato gli orizzonti tonali tradizionali, riducendo il concetto di melodia ad un ammasso di lugubri lacerti sonori; l'uomo che per primo ha osato scrivere un brano dichiaratamente atonale, la stupenda "Bagatella senza tonalità" (ben prima di Schoenberg).

Delle composizioni tarde di Liszt i contemporanei dicevano: è un vecchio pazzo, che ha perso la ragione.


Anche la sua vita rispecchia quella caleidoscopica pienezza e varietà caratteristica delle esistenze più complesse. Nato a Doborjan (oggi Raiding), Ungheria, il 22 ottobre 1811, dopo aver iniziato precocissimo lo studio del pianoforte con il padre Adam, funzionario del principe Esterházy, a undici anni Franz Liszt si trasferisce con la famiglia a Vienna dove può seguire lezioni di composizione con Salieri e di pianoforte con Czerny, uno dei più rinomati virtuosi dell'epoca. Nel 1823 è a Parigi dove studia teoria e composizione con Paer ma viene rifiutato al Conservatorio della capitale da Cherubini.



Dal 1828 si stabilisce a Parigi dove vive insegnando musica; incappa in uno sfortunato affare con Caroline de Saint-Cricq che lo porta in uno stato di frustrazione e depressione che riuscirà a superare solo con l'aiuto della lettura e della fede. 

Nel 1833 Liszt conosce una delle donne che segneranno la sua vita, la contessa Marie d'Agoult; l'anno seguente George Sand. Nel 1835 fugge in Svizzera con Marie d'Agoult che lo farà diventare padre di Blandine; inizia intanto a comporre "Album d'un voyageur". Nel 1836 fa conoscere Chopin a George Sand. L'anno seguente scrive i "12 grand études" e combatte il famoso duello musicale contro Thalberg. Ne esce vittorioso.

A Como intanto nasce la secondogenita Cosima e nel 1839 il figlio maschio Daniel; Liszt inizia la composizione della parte Italiana dei suoi "Annes de Pelerinage" ma fa anche la conoscenza, nel 1840, di due figure fondamentali (per lui e per la storia della musica): Schumann e Wagner. Con quest'ultimo il sodalizio, in nome del progetto di una musica per l'avvenire, è immediato e trasforma il diabolico pianista, ormai anche idolo delle folle in senso pienamente moderno, in uno dei più accesi sostenitori dell'arte totale di Richard Wagner. Il carteggio che ci è rimasto costituisce un documento di rara intensità e profondità poetica.

I concerti in giro per il mondo si susseguono frenetici ma nel 1844 rompe con Marie d'Agoult; incontra nel 1847 a Kiev la principessa Caroline Von Sayn-Wittgenstein con la quale si trasferisce in Polonia. Insediatosi a Weimar nel 1848 inizia la composizione del poema sinfonico "Les Préludes" e della Sinfonia "Berg".






Nel 1886 Liszt affronta un viaggio a Londra per riceve alcune onorificenze incontrando il Principe di Galles e la Regina Vittoria, nonché, a Parigi, l'uomo destinato a sconvolgere forse più ancora di lui la concezione stessa dell'arte musicale: Claude Debussy. In Germania, durante il festival di Bayeruth dello stesso anno (festival com'è noto creato da Wagner) Franz Liszt si ammala gravemente di polmonite. Muore il 31 luglio 1886.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2011)

grazie !


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

Prego...in questi giorni sto pensando molto a come descrivere il rapporto con la seconda donna l'Agoult.
I due fuggirono a Ginevra, seminando non pochi scandali.
Ma quando Liszt fu con lei, intraprese una montagna di giri per concerti.
Finchè fu con l'Agoult compose gli anni di pellegrinaggio.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2011)

Sono un fruitore dilettante dell'arte in genere , e , quindi,  della musica classica , senza sovrastrutture e criteri di giudizio mediati .Per cui non potrei fare una discussione con te , che mi sembri un esperto , sulle donne di Liszt. Ti posso solo dire che vivo la maggior parte del mio tempo in campagna , e che da fine inverno a fine luglio , le albe sono accompagnate dalle sinfonie rumorose e confuse, quasi assordanti , del canto degli uccelli . Da Agosto il sole spunta quasi nel silenzio generale : sono finite le stagioni degli amori ....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono un fruitore dilettante dell'arte in genere , e , quindi,  della musica classica , senza sovrastrutture e criteri di giudizio mediati .Per cui non potrei fare una discussione con te , che mi sembri un esperto , sulle donne di Liszt. Ti posso solo dire che vivo la maggior parte del mio tempo in campagna , e che da fine inverno a fine luglio , le albe sono accompagnate dalle sinfonie rumorose e confuse, quasi assordanti , del canto degli uccelli . Da Agosto il sole spunta quasi nel silenzio generale : sono finite le stagioni degli amori ....


Non sono un esperto delle donne di Liszt, è che sto provando a rileggere la vita di questo musicista, alla luce dei suoi rapporti con le donne, alla fine della fiera non riuscì nemmeno a sposarsi...sono un esperto della sua musica. In una sua lettera Liszt parla della sua angoscia di quando lasciando la campagna del suo paesino ungherese, venne a Vienna come bambino prodigio...
Però ascolta questo...qui ispirato al quadro di Giotto che sta ad Assisi...

[video=youtube;b-RDa2HtXn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-RDa2HtXn4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Settembre 2011)

bellissimo, e tu sei stato azzeccatissimo , anche rispetto al mio precedente intervento! gli uccelli ,l'alba , il sole ...però non so a quale quadro ti riferisci . Comunque un giorno ascoltavo un brano di Liszt , di cui non ricordo più esattamente il titolo , perchè i dischi se li è presi la stronza , e la medesima passò in soggiorno disgustata , dicendomi : come fai ad ascoltare questa musica . Le dissi che per me era l'impressionismo in musica ,come un Monet un Renoir ...Il titolo era tipo le fontane o i giardini di Tivoli . Tu che ne dici ?


----------



## Tubarao (14 Settembre 2011)

Bello questo thread Conte......veramente.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> bellissimo, e tu sei stato azzeccatissimo , anche rispetto al mio precedente intervento! gli uccelli ,l'alba , il sole ...però non so a quale quadro ti riferisci . Comunque un giorno ascoltavo un brano di Liszt , di cui non ricordo più esattamente il titolo , perchè i dischi se li è presi la stronza , e la medesima passò in soggiorno disgustata , dicendomi : come fai ad ascoltare questa musica . Le dissi che per me era l'impressionismo in musica ,come un Monet un Renoir ...Il titolo era tipo le fontane o i giardini di Tivoli . Tu che ne dici ?


AH si le fontane di villa d'este...
Qui siamo verso il cammino che porta alla fine della vita di Liszt, trasferitosi a Roma, prende gli ordini minori, per farsi chiamare Abbè Liszt, pur continuando a convivere con la Wittengstein. Per tutta la vita lui cercò di acculturarsi e di arrivare ad un titolo nobiliare...

[video=youtube;tp59zUFd5f8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp59zUFd5f8&feature=fvsr[/video]

Apre la via a Debussy, a Ravel ai compositori del 900...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

Liszt compose una raccolta di pezzi intitolata, Anni di pellegrinaggio.
Il terzo anno contiene le fontane di villa d'Este, ma anche pagine come questa, in cui abbiamo l'uomo che oramai ha chiuso con l'amore e si prepara alla fine della vita.
[video=youtube;1vRGoKR98RY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vRGoKR98RY&feature=related[/video]

o a questa roba qui...

[video=youtube;IrdGyLXN6I8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrdGyLXN6I8&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;FNjrjxO6wZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNjrjxO6wZU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

La seconda donna, la d'Agoult, fu conosciuta da Liszt nel 1835, liszt ha 24 anni e lei 30. Un amore iper scandaloso, lei in piena saga romantica, lascia il marito ( tanto sappiamo tutti che erano matrimoni combinati senza amore, e per puro interesse di stato), e fugge con lui a Ginevra.
Le prime due annate degli anni di pellegrinaggio parlano appunto della Svizzera, primo anno, e dell'Italia.
La prima annata è un ciclo di pezzi composti in un anno...l'anno del grande amore con Maria d'Agoult.

Nella seconda annata, abbiamo una gestazione di circa 20 anni...inizia con lo Sposalizio ispirato ad un quadro di Raffaello Sanzio, e termina con la fantasia quasi sonata dopo una lettura di Dante. 
Sappiamo che Liszt chiuse con la d'agoult per inedia nel 1844, per poi mettersi tre anni dopo con la Wittengstein.

Pare che sia stata questa donna ad aprire il mondo letterario al musicista.
Lei si faceva leggere a letto ( magari chissà tra una trombata e l'altra) pagine della divina commedia.

E ne scaturì questo:
[video=youtube;IkaqWgfDyRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkaqWgfDyRI[/video]

Ma soprattutto questo:
[video=youtube;tiElvzlH4jY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiElvzlH4jY[/video]

Dove un grande respiro è dato alla descrizione dell'episodio di lei: Francesca da Rimini.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2011)

Quando Liszt compose la sinfonia Dante e la Sinfonia Faust, aveva la mia età, quindi viveva quell'età dove finalmente da farfallone amoroso diventava un uomo consapevole, grazie soprattutto al rapporto con la sua donna numero tre la Wittengstein...come Mozart dipinse sè stesso nel DOn Giovanni, ritengo, che questa sia l'opera che più parla di lui e di sè stesso...Faust!

Nulla poteva attrarre di più un uomo come Liszt della vicenda di Faust!

[video=youtube;T4L8zV5uQAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4L8zV5uQAE&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;3UIxg0mNB8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UIxg0mNB8c&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;1kz-8KFL27Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kz-8KFL27Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Settembre 2011)

Grazie ancora ! Bella lezione stimolante, che mi ha anche fatto scoprire un Liszt che non conoscevo . Un pò più difficile , da gustare senza esagerare. Ciao.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie ancora ! Bella lezione stimolante, che mi ha anche fatto scoprire un Liszt che non conoscevo . Un pò più difficile , da gustare senza esagerare. Ciao.


Liszt è un pianeta molto vasto e ancora molto da scoprire e rivalutare.
Passato alla storia come virtuoso di piano, in realtà aveva chiuso la sua carriera pianistica a 39 anni, dopo aver inventato il recital pianistico, mai prima di lui, nessuno aveva portato il solo pianoforte sul palco. Liszt mutuò quest'idea da Paganini, che appunto si esibiva da solo con il violino...

Un grandissimo arraffone approfittatore debitore di Liszt in tutti i sensi è Wagner.
Per tutta la vita Liszt aiutò Wagner, il quale, in piena saga tradimento.net, portò via al marito la figlia più giovane di Liszt Cosima.
Eppure Liszt arrivò alle innovazioni armoniche Wagneriane, molto prima di lui.

Altra caratteristica di questo musicista è il continuo tornare su sè stessi.
Il concetto di opera aperta.
La partitura scriveva Liszt è solo un'idea, continuamente da modificare...

Vediamo questa cosa qui:
qui abbiamo lo studio numero 4 op.1, 
[video=youtube;G3m-DBAGrKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3m-DBAGrKo&feature=BFp&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw[/video]

Esso diventerà pochi anni dopo lo studio numero 4 dei grandi studi
[video=youtube;v_oOQ1eDaso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_oOQ1eDaso&feature=BFa&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&lf=BFp[/video]

Nei Grandi Studi, Liszt arriva a portare il pianoforte alle estreme possibilità esecutive per un umano, ma poi raffinando la sua tecnica compositiva, perviene ad un nuovo risultato, degli studi "meno difficili da eseguire", ma maggiormente efficaci dal punto di vista musicale...e sono gli studi di esecuzione trascendentale...

Lo studio numero 4 diventa così Mazeppa...
[video=youtube;9ctr0CxnzCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ctr0CxnzCw&feature=BFa&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&lf=BFp[/video]

Per finire in un grandioso poema sinfonico
[video=youtube;zPDrN-3U2ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPDrN-3U2ks[/video]

Mazeppa...l'eroe Byroniano...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2011)

Io vedo il ripetersi l'errore di trovare bello soltanto quel che "loro" crearono. Invece, sarebbe molto più bello ascoltare cosa abbiamo creato noi, e ricrearlo tutte le volte che lo suoniamo.

La musica è nata per essere ascoltata e per farla, non principalmente per suonare le opere degli altri.

Liszt sicuramente è stato un compositore che ha saputo interpretare al meglio se stesso. Noi, pigri esecutori delle sue opere attendiamo la scintilla della creatività ... fino a quando?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Settembre 2011)

Ragazzi ! ma voi siete musicisti ? che invidia ! Io riesco solo ad eseguire la gavotta della bambola! A me non resta che stare estasiato a sentirmi una esecuzione , mentre mi scorre davanti uno spartito difficilissimo !Grazie ancora .

P.s.: Scusate , ma come si fa a trasferire un pezzo da YOU TUBE?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io vedo il ripetersi l'errore di trovare bello soltanto quel che "loro" crearono. Invece, sarebbe molto più bello ascoltare cosa abbiamo creato noi, e ricrearlo tutte le volte che lo suoniamo.
> 
> La musica è nata per essere ascoltata e per farla, non principalmente per suonare le opere degli altri.
> 
> Liszt sicuramente è stato un compositore che ha saputo interpretare al meglio se stesso. Noi, pigri esecutori delle sue opere attendiamo la scintilla della creatività ... fino a quando?


Beh...mio caro...
Liszt fu anche un eccellente esecutore delle opere altrui.
Un'attenzione enorme la ebbe per Beethoven, e dato che lui diceva: il mio pianoforte è un'orchestra, e dato che non c'erano i dischi, divulgò molto le nove sinfonie con le sue trascrizioni per pianoforte. Oltre alla trascrizione, Liszt fu abilissimo nelle parafrasi da temi di opere, così il pubblico sentiva come lui trasformava i temi cari al loro sentire...

Di fatto, Liszt appartiene ad una famiglia di geni assoluti, tutti nati attorno il 1810 e tutti estinti intorno al 1850, inutile dire che il massimo per il pianoforte fu dato in quel ventennio ad opera della banda dei 4. Chopin, Schumann, Mendellssohn, Liszt.

[video=youtube;RjF3-fUfX3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjF3-fUfX3E&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;hk-lLgqMTWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk-lLgqMTWQ&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;tmq5JBpFf9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmq5JBpFf9w&feature=related[/video]

Nell'ultimo video un tipico pezzo d'effetto che all'epoca faceva svenire le contessine...magari dopo qualche altro effettin particolare...
Celeberrima la sfida tra Liszt e Thalberg...dove non mi ricordo quale contessa sentenziò: Thalberg è il più grande pianista, Liszt il solo!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Divenuto l'Abbè Liszt, a Roma, pur continuando a convivere con la Wittengstein, si occupò molto di realizzare una nuova e originale musica sacra, recuperando molti stilemi del passato, una cosa che veramente dà i brividi a chi si trova a fare l'organista è questa partitura qui, mai vista na roba del genere, in tutta la letteratura:

[video=youtube;NnjauJquWfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnjauJquWfw&feature=related[/video]

Ma per chi fosse interessato a MI-to a TOrino domenica danno la Grande Messa di Gran di Liszt appunto nel bicentenario.

Sul tema della morte, Liszt dopo aver patito da giovanissimo la morte del padre Adam che era il suo mentore, si trovò a perdere due dei tre figli avuti con la D'Agoult, Daniel per cui compose la Trauerode, e l'amatissima figlia Blandine morta di parto del primogenito.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> P.s.: Scusate , ma come si fa a trasferire un pezzo da YOU TUBE?


Gli utenti registrati hanno alcune funzionalità in più per includere un collegamento a Youtube nei messaggi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2011)

Conte, vedo che ti ho stuzzicato


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Conte, vedo che ti ho stuzzicato


Stimolato, ma sto cercando di portare il discorso, sulla vita amorosa ottoncentesca.
Vita di coppia, ma quale coppia?
Pensiamo a quelle società, dove pochissime persone erano nobili e ricche: leggi istruite, e una gran massa di persone nasceva e moriva senza mai aver letto neppure un libro.
I matrimoni combinati per poveri ( esigenze di sopravvivenza) e per ricchi ( interessi di stato).
Masse che non si muovevano, nascevi in un posto e quello era il tuo universo.
L'amore ideale, sognato e cantato dagli scrittori, quell'amore che faceva sognare le contesse...
Storie dove le delusioni, le soffrenze, i tradimenti..ecc..ecc...facevano da fulcro.
Pensiamo solo che in quell'humus Wagner compone quel capolavoro che è il Tristano.

E ho scelto lui questo personaggio Liszt, che non ebbe una vicenda affettiva come quella di Schumann, dove abbiamo " Il matrimonio e la coppia".


----------



## aristocat (16 Settembre 2011)

Come dice bene Conte, la rassegna musicale Mi-To (Milano-Torino) propone per domenica 18, a Torino, un pot-pourri di musica classica tra cui anche brani di Liszt

Ecco i dettagli:

Torino -- Chiesa di San Filippo - ore 16:00

Musiche di Franck, Liszt, Fauré, Schubert, Bruckner
Coro dell’Accademia Stefano Tempia
Coro Polifonico di Lanzo
Josef Böck, direttore
Ingresso gratuito


http://www.mitosettembremusica.it/programma/18092011-1600-chiesa-di-san-filippo.html

Per chi fosse interessato e per chi può esserci senza problemi, è un appuntamento molto interessante!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2011)

*Per chi fosse interessato al rapporto di Liszt con l'organo a canne*

http://pipedreams.publicradio.org/listings/2011/1141/

Il primo brano è il primo lavoro di Liszt dedicato all'organo, ispirato dalla creazione di questo fantastico strumento da Ladegast per il duomo di Merseburgo.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

Ah grandio....quando sono in esaltazione...ecco come mi sento io...ah cosa non è suonare sta roba qua...

[video=youtube;barZH7bUQvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=barZH7bUQvw[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

Vallée d’Obermann, programma letterario:

Dal romanzo Obermann di Sénancour (1804):

    Que veux-je? Que suis-je? Que demander à la nature? … Toute cause est invisible, tout fin trompeuse; toute forme change, toute durée s’épuise: … Je sens, j’existe pour me consumer en désirs indomptables, pour m’abreuver de la séduction d’un monde fantastique, pour rester atteré de sa voluptueuse erreur.

    Indicible sensibilité, charme et tourment de nos vaines années; vaste conscience d’une nature partout accablante et partout impénétrable, passion universelle, sagesse avancée, voluptueux abandon; tout ce qu’un coeur mortel peut contenir de besoins et d’ennuis profonds, j’ai tout senti, tout éprouvé dans cette nuit mémorable. J’ai fait un pas sinistre vers l’âge d’affaiblissement; j’ai dévoré dix années de ma vie.

Dal Childe Harold’s Pilgrimage (Canto the Third, 97 ) di Byron:

    Could I embody and unbosom now
    That which is most within me, – could I wreak
    My thoughts upon expression, and thus throw
    Soul, heart, mind, passions, feelings, strong or weak,
    All that I would have sought, and all I seek,
    Bear, know, feel, and yet breath – into one word,
    And that one word were Lightning, I would speak;
    But as it is, I live and die unheard,
    With a most voiceless thought, sheathing it as a sword.

    Se io potessi ora rivestire di forme ed esprimere dal mio cuore quel che v’è di più riposto; potessi costringere i miei pensieri nell’espressione, e così gettare anima, cuore, mente, passioni, sentimenti forti e deboli, tutto ciò che avrei voluto cercare e ciò che cerco e sopporto, conosco, sento (eppure continuo a vivere) – potessi gettarli in un’unica parola, e quella parola fosse folgore, parlerei; ma invece vivo e muoio non udito, con un muto pensiero, ringuainando in me quale spada. [BYRON, Aroldo, a cura di A. Ricci, Sansoni, Firenze, 1923, 3 voll., II, p. 71]

[video=youtube;-I34ij_e7h8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I34ij_e7h8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (26 Ottobre 2011)

Non va dimenticata poi la colossale risposta di Franz Liszt al problema della forma sonata per pianoforte, dopo le colonne d'ercole lasciate da Beethoven con le sue ultime cinque sonate...eccone qui una versione magistrale...forse la più eccelsa che io conosca...
Aristocat...quest'uomo che vedi...Lazar Berman...venne a Bologna a suonare. Al termine del concerto chiese asilo politico. Il vescovo di Imola trovò un posto per lui in cima ad una collina e nacque così l'Accademia di Imola, forse la più prestigiosa istituzione pianistica italiana! 
Ma chi ha avuto la fortuna di conoscere Lazar Berman, non si dimentica il suo essere un grande orso buono...e la fattezza a pinguino del suo corpo!

Ma la Sonata in si minore, di Liszt, resta tra i massimi vertici di quanto l'uomo ha saputo fare per il pianoforte...
Poi il miracolo della forma ciclica...

[video=youtube;nANu6Swor4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nANu6Swor4Y&feature=fvst[/video]
[video=youtube;6fcM7ViJNT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fcM7ViJNT8&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;4WEZnHSryhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WEZnHSryhI&feature=related[/video]


----------

